# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  ...gjer ne eshtra ndezur.

## MEDEA

nga MAJLINDA MANCELLARI


KUR TE VDES
...Ne nje krimb çakerqejf
do te jem future
parajsen e nderroj
me nje te puthur;
gjethen qe bie
e marr per lot
Hedh hapat pastaj ne barin vesor
si mbi pasqyre te krisur qe pi
dhe iki tutje
              	gati vrapoj

udhetare e hutuar qe te vdese sdi.

----------


## MEDEA

DOLLIA E FUNDIT PER ZEMREN
Vater zjarri 
prusherim
 flake
flakez
isha
dhe mbeta pervit

zemer shkrumbuar me zemer

vdekja
dolline e fundit 
gishterinjte vervit.

----------


## MEDEA

KERKESE
Gjahtar i zemres
gjakosme mua
si te vetmen sorkadhe

le te jete 
fundja 
cmenduria me e madhe!
				1991

----------


## MEDEA

SHKRUMBIM
Ne henen e blerte te paudhesise
U dehem si pleqte
			Me nje teke perèndi
nga kembe e çale kish abortuar vdekja
damare te kuq qe ktheheshin ne hi...


...shkrumbohej dashuri...

----------


## MEDEA

PAS NDARJES
hapesire
gri;

si tretej 
pashe
nje 
re
e vogel
tej 
ne
kaltersi...

----------


## deti_bajri

Te mrekullueshme...ku ka te tjera si keto?
Na thuaj!

----------


## Zana Vizitorit

Ani cka?!Dhe vdekjes ti shkojme si flake dhe ta djegim se bashku me veten.te kendeshme poezi!

----------


## Letersia 76

Te shkurtera po kuptimplota !
te bukura fare!#urime!

----------


## MEDEA

deti_bajri, zana vizitorit, dhe letersia 76...mesa shoh paskeni shume gusto ne lidhje me poezine  :buzeqeshje:  faleminderit qe i pelqyet.
te tjerat vijne se shpejti.......
 :flutura: 
deti...ajo fotoja poshte emrit tend qenka shume e kendshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MEDEA

E PAZAKONTE
Udhes se madhe
syri loton si sorkadhe

gjer te soset 
nje rit
i pafe:
zemra 
dashuria
ne ...

----------


## MEDEA

GJITHSESI 
 U ndeshèm papritur 
ne tjegulla qe krisin
me zhurme te kuqerremte
			te flashket

U deshèm mrekullisht:
	portrete te pambaruara
	te nje piktori endacak
	qe ska ku te marre borxh
	nje penelate harrese qe vret pa cak

U ndeshem
u deshem
dhe qeshem
si mbreter qe pushtuan dhe heshten

nder qelqe piskamash fjetur

----------


## MEDEA

SHIU BARTET MBI PSHERETIMA
Shiu mbartet mbi psheretima
braktisur nga koketèria e eres
thermuar, me pas, ne copra pishash
qe shkundin zjarre vajtueshem;
shiu bartet mbi psheretima
si kesule e lagur
hedhur padashje
mbi pellgun qe psheretiu vjeshten...

----------


## MEDEA

DO TE TE NJOME SADOPAK?
Malli im
lunderz e brishte
stuhise i qendroi
me dite

		me net

Papritur u gdhi det.

----------


## MEDEA

DREJT HOMERIT
Drejt Homerit çapitemi. Kaliqafe botes hipur, me veshtrimin e trembur nder rrota. (Cili qe skllavi, valle?) Pa dashjen tone rrotullohet toka. Si nder ethe. Ne derjt Homerit shkojme: veshtrimzbutur, si te verberit, me mishin pa qime si ne ekstaze makthi (thone eshte element perparimi!) dhe me eshtrat me intelektuale se kurre.
Ti mbyllim syte drejt Homerit shkojme.
Mos valle duhet te na shikoje, aty pari kur kalojme?

----------


## MEDEA

EKSTAZE
Te prekin lakuriqesine
enderrojne gishterinjte

si gjuhe te lagura
floket shpleksen
e barten te vdekur
ne ca varka te hazdisura
perendimin e diellit duke ndjekur
mbytur me nje valez peshperitese

Enderrojne
Prekje
Shpleksje
Gishterinjte-kundermim-vdekje

----------


## MEDEA

FEMRA
Beteje e humbur
me rober nder pranga

Gardiane dhe e burgosur
njekohsisht

apo kortezh zish?

----------


## MEDEA

NOKTURN
Nje peshqir i lagur 
		      Tundet neper nate
Si engjell I varur per faj te brishtesise
I yllezuar sterpik naten
Trill qaraman i dashurise...

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Te pershendes,poete!
 Sa  me pelqyen keto poezi!Do deshiroja shume te tilla nga ti(e jo vetem une).E asgje tjeter vecse te te uroj mbaresi ne rrugen e jetes dhe poezise!.....................Loti

----------


## Letersia 76

Nj e magji e rralle 

ja ne poezi:

"Emigrantes se dashur"

Nete e dite te kam pritur
shume....
shume u vonove 
ti....
emigrante te kish ikur
o zot....
kete se besoja.


Harrova, harrova 
korrikun....
ate muaj te zi
anije.....
te mbushura me dashuri
ku vene....
O Zot mos ne Itali.


Nuk prita spak
jo....
ashtu i hutuar 
vrapoja....
te kerkoja dashurine
por....
ajo ishte shume larg.


Dete te madh kish kaluar 
ajo flokverdhe qe doja
i shkruaja ashtu plot lot
por pergjigje nk mora dot

Kjo dore qe po shkruan
dhe keto sy qe po derdhin lot
e kane nje orrigjine
e dashur....
e kane nje adrese te plote.


Prill '94

----------


## MEDEA

loti i shpirtit...faleminderit shume per ato fjale qe te ngrohin zemren...!

letersia76...shume e bukur qenka. ti e ke shkruar????

----------

